# Any good recommendations for routes around Monument, CO?



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I will be heading to Monument on Sunday and would like to do some riding. Are there any particular spots better than others? My wife's family used to be right in the Springs, so RMNP was always a cool destination, as well as Garden of the Gods. Any advice, specific routes, etc. would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Magsdad said:


> I will be heading to Monument on Sunday and would like to do some riding. Are there any particular spots better than others? My wife's family used to be right in the Springs, so RMNP was always a cool destination, as well as Garden of the Gods. Any advice, specific routes, etc. would be appreciated. Thanks!



I live in northwest Colorado Springs. But, I am up in the Monument area quite a bit riding on the weekends.

The best thing to do is to leave early. The roads up around Monument can get congested as most of them are of the two lane variety and don’t have much of a shoulder.

Here are some suggested routes (assuming that you start from the I-25/Road 105 area – there is a McDonalds/Truckstop in this area that I’ll use as a starting point):

1)	US AIR FORCE ACADEMY. Take 105 east, turn right on Jackson Creek Parkway (a little narrow for the first section). Go south on Jackson Creek Parkway to Northgate Road (you’ll cross Baptist Road). Turn right (west) and go into the AFA. In the AFA you can:
a.	Continue straight, go up the hill towards the Chapel/Cadet area overlook, then to the visitor center. From here, continue south (some more climbing), head towards the hospital, then down the hill (Pine Drive I think) to Stadium Boulevard. Ride north from here to the north gate where you entered.
b.	Turn left on Stadium, then right on Pine Drive, and go up the hill to the visitor center. Then continue north, and towards the north gate where you entered. I like this direction better as it affords better views to the east when you are climbing
c.	Some AFA Notes: Bring your ID (drivers license). The guards won’t let you on the base without it. The only place to stop for water and restrooms is the visitor center. No place to buy snack stuff either, so bring your Clif bars, GU, or whatever you use. The roads are clean and usually not much traffic. But, the roving patrols in the AFA are very strict about enforcing cyclists to ride single file and on the right side of the road. 
2)	LARKSPUR/SEDALIA LOOP: Head north on 105 towards Palmer Lake. Once through Palmer Lake, continue north to Larkspur, then turn left on Perry Park Road (go west). Perry Park Road will intersect road 105 – from here you can turn right and pedal up to Sedalia, and then backtrack towards Palmer Lake or turn left and go back to Monument.
3)	BLACK FOREST AND POINTS EAST. Riding in Black Forest is riding through some rolling hills trees. Not much in the way of support stops – there is a gas station convenience store at the intersection of Shoup and Black Forest roads. Road maps at the site for the Elephant Road Ride. http://www.elephantrockride.com/course_profiles/06 ER - 50,65,100 color.pdf If this link doesn’t work, go to:
a.	www.elephantrockride.com
b.	Click on courses
c.	100 mile course
d.	Then the small link to get to the 100 mile map
4)	ROLLER COASTER ROAD. Go east on 105, then south on Jackson Creek Parkway. Turn left on Northgate Road. Go east on Northgate (maybe 4 to 6 miles) and turn north onto Roller Coaster Road. Climb your heart out for the next few miles, just follow the road up until you get into the Kings Deer subdivision. Go to the golf course clubhouse (follow the signs) to fill up on water and use the restroom (they are cyclist friendly there). Once you are rested, continue north to County Line Road, take a left (west), then another left onto Furrow Road (going south). This will run you back into Road 105 and then turn right back to Monument
5)	If you are going to be around on Sunday, I’ll send you details to join our Sunday morning ride in a private message.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the reply! I would love to join you all, but our trip is a Sunday to Sunday deal. Thanks for the invite! I so am embarrassed, I totally forgot about the Academy area for riding. And we'll be right there, as my in-laws live right off of Baptist road. Should be good for a week or so.

Thanks again!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Magsdad said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply! I would love to join you all, but our trip is a Sunday to Sunday deal. Thanks for the invite! I so am embarrassed, I totally forgot about the Academy area for riding. And we'll be right there, as my in-laws live right off of Baptist road. Should be good for a week or so.
> 
> Thanks again!


You are welcome....

Don't forget your ID when you go to the Academy -- the gendarmes won't let you on base unless you have it.

Keep pedaling!


----------

